# Promoting and Working in and around The Arts(Visual)



## notatumor (Mar 14, 2010)

Is anyone doing this? How did you get started? I'd personally like to make a good deal of money and be successful(just a dream far out) and be a promoter of the arts.

What do you do?


----------

